# Puerto Rico Tarpon????



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking into booking a trip and would appreciate any feed back from those who have been. Many Thanks


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I used these guys during spring break. We had a good time and they were reasonably priced. Landed 5 Tarpon hooked on 8. I went with Capt Clery aboard "The Stinky Fingers".

https://www.facebook.com/tarponfishinginpuertorico/


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I went a few times but it's been about 10 years. The fishing area is relatively small, but there were a lot of fish. I fished a total of around 10 half days over a couple trips and probably went around 20 for 40 total with the largest close to 100lbs. Also a few nice snook.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks David. Any tips on a place to stay


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Just go to facebook and search for tarpon puerto rico - you'll get lot's of options - do some homework and go - or go with more than one.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Scott for your suggestions. That is the first thing I did. I place a lot of value on 2 coolers first hand experiences. That is why I ask. A first hand experience and recommendation is far better than a general internet search IMO. 
Best of luck and always value your comments


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Did you ever make the trip?


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

No. Was planning on the end of April-first of May but will do a couple weeks in Florida instead. Looks like a good fishery. Seems like mostly small fish. And looks like most fishing is done within view of town..Wonâ€™t ever know if you donâ€™t go. One thing that did catch my attention in my research was Trinidad. If I could get a couple guys to commit to that it looks awesome but the $1,000 a day boat cost is tuff when you have a great fishery in your home port


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*DIY Or Guide on St Martin for tarpon in April*

Any recommendations? My cruise will be at St Martin on April 4th from 9:00 Am - 4:00 PM. There was a shore based guide who did shore and wading but he's not answering to inquiries on his website. Looking for either DIY information. ie- lures, probable location eat or shoe based guides. 
Thanks for any and all assistance.
Tight lines
Mike
(281) 468-4801


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

We were recently in San Juan and on 2/9 we were walking along San Juan bay by the old city wall and found this school of tarpon hanging around a boat ramp in 1-2 feet of water.


----------

